# Lordstown 2016 Group Activities



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

If it helps i can bring my Remington 870 express super magnum, my beretta 92s. im a sucker for shooting


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

It looks like the Quaker Steak & Lube in Boardman, Ohio has a Cruise Night on friday nights. We could possibly go there for dinner and check out some cars. Only issue with something like this is they are typically crowded, so we would likely have long waits for dinner and would probably wouldn't be able to get our whole group together. Maybe if we get there early though. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> It looks like the Quaker Steak & Lube in Boardman, Ohio has a Cruise Night on friday nights. We could possibly go there for dinner and check out some cars. Only issue with something like this is they are typically crowded, so we would likely have long waits for dinner and would probably wouldn't be able to get our whole group together. Maybe if we get there early though. Just throwing it out there.


The long waits is what I was worried about. It would have to be early anyway or someone else will end up taking the seats. 

Guys, please don't let my post be the only suggestion out there. If you can think of anything you'd like to do, by all means make the suggestion.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Theater sites:

Elm Road Drive-In Theatre: Welcome

Skyway Twin Drive-In | N. Leavitt Rd. – Warren


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ill defiantly do the drag race, unfortunately since shooting is sunday ill be on my 21 hr trip back home and unable to attend.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

If there are any others of us that are Geocachers, maybe we could take a couple of hours and go find a few in the area... I could always use a few more!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BrightParrot said:


> If there are any others of us that are Geocachers, maybe we could take a couple of hours and go find a few in the area... I could always use a few more!


This is last year's events thread, lol. Check the one for this year:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...n/191642-lordstown-2017-group-activities.html


----------

